# Worth trying to reactivate an old PAYG phone ?



## olddog (6 Dec 2006)

A friend has a ( basic ) BT PAYG. 

It has not been used for a long time and ( I guess ) the number has been reclaimed by BT.

Friend now needs a ( basic ) PAYG phone.

Is it best to 

1. Buy a new phone

or

2. Reactivate the existing one ( and if so how is this best done ? )


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

Are you sure that simply topping up the phone will not reactivate it?


----------



## olddog (7 Dec 2006)

Got my hands on it

Turn it on and it displays "SIM card registration fail"

Dialing its original number gets the 'invalid number' tone sequence


----------



## polo9n (7 Dec 2006)

you pay €20 sim card and you get free credit with it, basically the sim cost nothing.buy a new card and save the hassle


----------



## jnh (7 Dec 2006)

In general, if you don't top up a PAYG phone within the operators specified time limit (6 months usually), the sim is deactivated and the number quarantined. In this state, it is technically possible to reactivate the phone at the operator's discretion, but as you have been in breach of the T&Cs, they probably will not do this. After the quarantine period, the number is recycled and can be given to a different subscriber. So if the phone has not been topped up in the past 18 months, the number is gone and the best thing to do is to get a new sim.


----------



## olddog (7 Dec 2006)

Thanks all

So its a new SIM card that is needed then ( and I presume a new number - which wont be a problem for the user as the original was never given out )

Who sells them ? 

Would a carphone warehouse outlet be a better bet than one of the operator outlets ?

Does it have to be a BT one because of the phones history ?

Is there a best buy ? ( most calls would be daytime any day of the week )


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Dec 2006)

If it's an old and 'basic' phone, why not keep it as a spare and get a new one? They're so heavily subsidised that you could (for example) get a Motorola V3i with Bluetooth Headset for , if you sign up to their basic  package (incl. 60 Mins & 1000 minutes of 'quick calls' home). And you could  if you wanted to.

Mind you, you could probably do even better by switching to another network — unless you've a particular reason to want to stay with BT?


----------



## olddog (7 Dec 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> If it's an old and 'basic' phone, why not keep it as a spare and get a new one? They're so heavily subsidised that you could (for example) get a Motorola V3i with Bluetooth Headset for , if you sign up to their basic  package (incl. 60 Mins & 1000 minutes of 'quick calls' home). And you could  if you wanted to.
> 
> Mind you, you could probably do even better by switching to another network — unless you've a particular reason to want to stay with BT?




Doc,

Preface : I'm very much an innocent abroad when it comes to mobiles and good deals.

My friend is well the far side of 80 and I doubt that a bluetooth headset would go down to well. However large clear buttons and display would be a serious attraction ( its a Nokia 3310 so not to bad on that front )

The phone will be used within the 26 counties only.

The use will be very occasional I think PAYG would be a good arrangement ( to limit the cost of button misadventure ).

If it not breaking any rules then there is no reason to restrict to BT ( ESAT ? ). 

Who has a good daytime PAYG offering ?


----------



## Satanta (7 Dec 2006)

olddog said:


> If it not breaking any rules then there is no reason to restrict to BT ( ESAT ? ).
> 
> Who has a good daytime PAYG offering ?


No rules as such, just depends on whether the phone is SIM unlocked or not (will it accept a Vodafone or Meteor Sim card. You could try putting in any other Sim card to check it out. FYI, The BT (/Esat) network is now know as O2, usually with the prefix 086, Vodafone usually 087 and Meteor 085, though you can change network without changing number so not always clear cut to tell)

Companies will unlock phones for you (you ring and request it and they provide a code) when you spend a certain amount with that network (or most codes will be available online if you look, especially for older phones, newer software requires specialist equipment or just isn't possible).

Most companies offer different options depending on how the phone will be used. Special lower daytime rates or evening rates. 
Will the user mostly be calling specific networks (special rates for meteor to meteor or vodafone to vodafone etc.)? Will they mostly be daytime or evening?  Will they text much? etc.


----------



## askalot (7 Dec 2006)

olddog said:


> Who has a good daytime PAYG offering ?



I found considerable savings when I switched to Meteor PAYG, though factors such as when calls are made, calls to other mobiles etc will impact on which is the best network for your friend.

Check out www.callcost.ie

It may help.


----------



## Satanta (7 Dec 2006)

If your friend will be mostly calling a handful of numbers (as most of us do), such as family etc. then investigate what network each are with. The special offers for network to network are possibly better than just going for the cheapest tariffs.

Meteor to Meteor, if available with the numbers they'll be calling, is usually one of the best deals, but depending on location also an issue to ensure coverage will be good. (most networks have pretty good coverage nationally now but always will be a few dodgy spots)


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Dec 2006)

Satanta's point about checking what network the friends and family are with is a very good one. Meteor are very competitive (both for Meteor-to-Meteor _and_ for calls to landlines) — see [broken link removed] for a straightforward, no-frills offer. You'd pay €59 up front, and straight away get €50 credit on the 'phone, and then a further €70 in chunks of €10 over the following 7 months...

You could also buy something like [broken link removed] in an Xtravision store and your friend would have a couple of free 'stocking-filler' DVDs for good measure.

However, if your friend will be calling mostly Vodafone or 02 mobiles, it might make more sense to go for their equivalent PAYG deals — [broken link removed] and , respectively.


----------



## olddog (8 Dec 2006)

Um...Yes it is O2. Sorry about that ( whenever I see ESAT I say BT )

With regard to what networks might be called I would say

O2, Vodafone and 26 counties fixed line

I doubt that there are any 3 or Meteor users to be called


----------



## Satanta (8 Dec 2006)

olddog said:


> With regard to what networks might be called I would say O2, Vodafone and 26 counties fixed line
> I doubt that there are any 3 or Meteor users to be called


Again, this is probably where the decision should be made. Look into how many calls will probably be made to each.

If landlines, meteor may still be the way to go (as mentioned above). If mobiles, then whichever network will be used the most would probably provide the best savings.

I'd repeat my warning about coverage, a quick check of reception now could save a lot of headaches. 

If any issues with unlocking the phone and you wish to do it online let us know and we'll help guide you through it.


----------

